# sears gt 19.9 paint scheme



## searstoys (Mar 5, 2015)

I recently purchased a Sears GT 19.9 garden tractor. Were these tractors black and grey or did they also use the gold and white combo. Photos of either or both would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Barry


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Sea...3EgwS_24C4Cw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1182&bih=845

This what your looking for/?


----------



## searstoys (Mar 5, 2015)

*sears GT 19.9*

Thank you for your response. Photos show the GT 19.9 is painted grey and black, but the one I have is black, gold and white. Sears made these tractors in 78 and 79.
According to the serial # mine is a 78. This tractor is not hacked. It came from and old persons estate. Tractor is in very good condition and I'm going to restore it. I just want to be sure of the right paint scheme. If anyone else can add further enlightenment to my concern, it will be greatly appreciated
Thank you 
Barry


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Barry !
Does it look like it was repainted,or does the paint look " baked on "?
I'm thinking it could have been a Limited Edition,or Optional Paint thing,likw they had some years ago,where you could order it in your favorite team's colors.


----------



## searstoys (Mar 5, 2015)

This tractor appears unmolested. The frame, fenders, moldboards and rear are gold.
The dash and engine are all black. Hood is white. Lower grill and face of upper grill are black. Nose of hood has and original TWIN decal on it and the hood at the other end has a SEARS decal. Dash appears original with no sign anyone tried to pull the steering wheel off. I've done several and they don't come off easy, especially if there rusted and this one is. Sears only made this tractor in 78 and 79. Could this one have been near the end of the run and used up the parts that were available ?
The model # is 917.608500
A close up photo of a similarly painted tractor with the correct decal package and/or a photo of the grey and black tractor with decals would be appreciated. I viewed the photo gallery suggested by another reader and didn't get a good picture of what I was looking for.
Thank you for your input.
Barry


----------

